# Splashed mice UK



## Loganberry

Splashed mice now have a provisional standard in the UK, so can be shown at NMC shows.

I would like to know who on here in the UK has splashed mice that they can now work with to exhibit at shows, and who would like to start out with them. What I need to do now is encourage the breeding of them in line with the standard, so at the end of the provisional standard's two year period, we can see a good new variety with strong fancier appeal. Thoughts?

Here is the new standard:

Splashed: Eyes black or pink. Splashed mice are to exhibit shades of any colour, splashed heavily and evenly over the top of the mouse, with as much as possible under, on a lighter background colour. Heavy splashing on head an added beauty. Dorsal, facial and ventral lines are permissible but not preferred over those without. Points and patches of solid colour to be considered a fault.

Splashing (strength and evenness): 35
Colour: 15
Condition (not fat, short and glossy coat): 15
Shape and carriage: 10
Size: 5
Ears (shape, size and position): 5
Eyes (large, bold and prominent): 5
Muzzle (long, strength carried out to end): 5
Tail (long and uniform, no kinks): 5

Total: 100


----------



## love2read

I'm not from the UK, but was curious if odd eyes are permitted or would they be considered a fault. They're not that uncommon on splashed mice.


----------



## Loganberry

They are considered a fault.


----------



## SarahC

I'll put a few in.What section are they to be ?


----------



## Loganberry

AOV


----------



## SarahC

can we just enter at any show then in the usual way?


----------



## Cait

I've got splashed too. Glad they can be shown as I think I prefer them to tricolours, which is why I got them in the first place :roll: Did you submit any photos when you discussed the standard, as a demonstration?


----------



## SarahY

No photos - but about 12 mice were present strutting their funky stuff before the committee. Congratulations Heather and Dave xxx

Will you being showing your splashed then Cait? It'd be nice to see you at a few shows


----------



## Cait

SarahY said:


> No photos - but about 12 mice were present strutting their funky stuff before the committee.


 :lol: I like the image...

Yes I do want to get back into showing again. It will probably be very difficult for me to do health-wise, but I still enjoy keeping the mice even though I haven't been showing for a while, so I know that the 'passion' is still there. I have rumpwhites and the splashed that I can show, possibly tricolours soon too if the mice co-operate. I have another little project on the go too, but need to decide on a self or satin variety to take up (possibly).


----------



## Stina

Congrats on getting them provisionalized!

Unfortunate that odd eye would be a fault though....I think it's one of the most endearing traits of splashes/tris.  I do have a question about the eye colors though... why not include ruby?...also, the only way to get pink eyes is with the pointed varieties...but you made points a fault...so why include pink eyes?


----------



## SarahC

we no longer have ruby as a seperate colour all shades of pink/red are acceptable.


----------



## Stina

oh ok...so "pink" basically incorporates everything but black then?

I am curious why odd eyes would be considered a fault though... Odd eyes on splashed mice are simply the result of a splash being over the eye, reverting the pigment both around, and in, the eye.


----------



## SarahY

Because it makes it more difficult! I have odd eyed Dutch pop out and that's a fault, why not make it a fault for splashed also. And if you have a fawn splashed, the eyes would be bright pink


----------



## Stina

Well in a dutch the markings are supposed to be even and symetrical, in a splashed they are not supposed to be symetrical.

Fawn splashed isn't *really* possible. That would require p/p and splashing doesn't work well on p/p and generally fades away as the animal matures. When you combine p/p and the c-dilutes with Ay or e/e you will end up with a white background.


----------



## SarahY

Of course fawn splashed is possible, as is argente and dove splashed! Just needs some careful selective breeding to keep the cream background, that's all


----------



## Stina

hmm...maybe...**shrug**


----------



## SarahC

Stina said:


> oh ok...so "pink" basically incorporates everything but black then?


Yes.Odd eye is a fault because Loganberry put the standard that she wanted/thought most likely to be acceptable forward.If I'd been doing it I'd have put odd eye as an added beauty because I think it is.


----------



## Loganberry

The powers that be want new standards to be strict and in line with existing standards - odd eyes were bought up briefly at the meeting and resoundingly hated. My objective was to get splashed standardised, and I'm happy if that means complying to the views of members of the club that have between them probably hundreds of years-worth of experience.


----------



## Stina

Honestly that seems silly to me.....but **shrug** The NMC seems unnessecarily strict with a lot of things to me....but that's just my opinion


----------



## Loganberry

If you want good quality anything, you need to be strict. That is why the NMC is the top mouse fancy in the world, and why mice from the UK are imported all over the world, and our judges are regularly asked to judge overseas at other fancies' shows - our strictness is why we are the top, sweetheart.


----------



## SarahC

It's true,it would be all to easy to be over run with pretty mice varieties but it would only be a minority of folk who would be happy with that .The rat fancy are much more lenient but they are far removed from the mouse club in the direction they have taken.I don't think anyone will much care about the odd eye issue,I like them but not fussed about them being recognised(the odd eyes that is)


----------



## Cait

Loganberry said:


> Splashed: Eyes black or pink. Splashed mice are to exhibit shades of any colour, splashed heavily and evenly over the top of the mouse, with as much as possible under, on a lighter background colour. Heavy splashing on head an added beauty. Dorsal, facial and ventral lines are permissible but not preferred over those without. Points and patches of solid colour to be considered a fault.


When you say shades of any colour, does that include ticked varieties? Also, have you got any photos of what would be considered a 'good' example?


----------



## Loganberry

Ticked wouldn't work, appearence-wise. There are pictures on here of nice splashed, but we haven't bred any perfect ones as yet. The clues are all in the standard though.


----------



## Cait

Well I know what I think looks like a decent splashed having read the standard, but it would be nice to see other people's interpretations.


----------



## Laigaie

Why wouldn't ticked work, appearance-wise?


----------



## Loganberry

I think that a ticked splash on a solid background would have more of a roan effect than a splashed effect. I havent actually tried this, but ticking in itself is going to change the solidity of small splashes, i believe. Have you tried this Laigaie?


----------



## Loganberry

And on one that looks ok, here is a baby I took a picture of a while ago that shows relatively even splashing (the one at the bottom of the pic):



















And on here you can see the splashed at the bottom is uneven, with a dorsal line and the splashing clumping around the line, while the splashed at the top of the pic doesn't have anywhere near enough splashing:










I'll get some recent pix of some I have in the garage tomorrow, that are also quite nice.


----------



## Laigaie

I do not personally keep splashed mice, but we've had several breeders here on FMB posting photos of their agouti-based splashed and tri mice, many of whom look very nice. I'll see if I can get you some links to those threads. Aaaand apparently they were all agouti-based tri, which gives a decidedly different effect. That, or the photos no longer show up on a good few of the older threads. Well, fuss.


----------



## Loganberry

Ok, Ta, would like to see those!


----------



## Stina

> If you want good quality anything, you need to be strict. That is why the NMC is the top mouse fancy in the world, and why mice from the UK are imported all over the world, and our judges are regularly asked to judge overseas at other fancies' shows - our strictness is why we are the top, sweetheart.


I disagree...but again, it's just my opinion. Also, I would appreciate it if you would not talk down to me.

Also, not saying there shouldn't be ANY strictness.....just that I think the NMC is more strict than they need to be.


----------



## SarahC

it's the same as any variety,you've got to get out there and get them seen.Active participation now that the ground work has been done.I like the splashed,I don't have Logenberrys passion for them but I'm happy to support her by showing mine,it's interesting/exciting to be part of a new variety.I shall start selecting this weekend the breeders that I think match my interpretation of the standard instead of just leaving them,nice to have some focus and making the right selections is all part of the challenge


----------



## Loganberry

*shrug*


----------



## Mark

I has splashed =D

They are pretty O so pretty.......

Dont meet the standard though =/










Don't think ill need you to email me the standard now LoganBerry, now thats i have found it on here but you are still awesomest of the awesomes though =D


----------



## Loganberry

Ta Mark! That one on the right is PERFECT from the shoulders down! Now we all have a challenge to work towards. It's going to be fun!


----------



## Mark

Loganberry said:


> Ta Mark! That one on the right is PERFECT from the shoulders down! Now we all have a challenge to work towards. It's going to be fun!


Indeed it shall, i can't wait for these three to litter =]

Buck is lightly marked aswel though.

Now i know what to aim for =]


----------



## WillowDragon

If you need anyone else to take on a few lines of Splashed I would be more than willing, they are very attractive and would work alongside the other varieties I keep 

K xx


----------



## Loganberry

The more the merrier, but I need people that will be going to nmc shows - are you an nmc girl or Enfield only? Either way its fine, give me some time to breed more and I'll set you up, but the variety needs exposure at nmc shows mostly x


----------



## Mark

Loganberry said:


> The more the merrier, but I need people that will be going to nmc shows - are you an nmc girl or Enfield only? Either way its fine, but the variety needs exposure at nmc shows mostly x


I'm a Honorary NMC Girl :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon

Well there is Crawley now, and I will Definately endeavour to make it to more NMC shows further afield! Only the damn train fare holds me back.


----------



## moustress

I would think a ticked splashed would eliminate any possibility of solid patches, one of the faults in the standards; that is assuming the ticking/splashes weren't clumped together.

I also think that getting good splashed according to the standard will be on the same order or difficulty as producing Dutch. You'd see a lot of unsuitable mousies (though they'd be awful pretty, I think).

I'd also like to see splashed with standard markings like Dutch, banded, etc. in splashed. I think that would be great! Not that I'm competing, I just think it would be interesting.


----------



## Loganberry

What about Swindon, Katie? Ie, if you could get an early train to south London (morden) I could pick you up and take you there, and you donate a bit towards petrol.

Good thoughts, moustress - they are indeed going to be hard to get right!


----------



## WillowDragon

I can't do Swindon this month, I have prior commitments I can't get out of, but i'd definately be up for that in October thank you Heather! =oD

I was planning on Crawley, then the NMC Enfield one in May? (I'm assuming thats still happening?) and I was looking into a way I can get to the Midlands show, i'm pretty sure i'm not working then, but could book it off if i am.


----------



## Loganberry

I can't commit further than two weeks ahead due to my work/travel schedule, but if i'm going to the October show I'll give you a lift. Not sure what i'm doing to get to and from the Midlands show, but I doubt i'll be driving. I'll have to see closer to the time.


----------



## WillowDragon

Oooh no, I wasnt hinting for a lift lol I spoke to Sarah C about the midlands show a while back, and i'm pretty sure I did think i could do it by train pretty easily.


----------

